# kid vs adult pics



## trudy (Mar 17, 2014)

For those of you that have pics of your kids and then the same as an adult, can you please post it, and tell me the breed too.

Just trying to get an idea of what is super duper cute when little will look like all grown up.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Here is my Brookie, a Nigerian Dwarf


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They sure do change. Beautiful girl!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Here's Frosty, my Alpine:


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

HL, our intact full Saanen buck.










































FYI, pics 1 and 4 are same goat and human kid.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

my pygmy buckling TIC TAC 






as an adult 

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

The first is Tiree my Kiko herd sire at 5 months and 3 years, the second is Clair Alpine Kiko cross at 2 hours and 1 year.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow, Tiree has awesome colors. Did you trim him before the pic?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Modo, NZ Kiko, future herd sire at 1 day, 6 months and 1 year.




















Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

These are from when they were about a week old, and at a year old. They won't be full grown for a couple more years. Just for reference, the guy holding the doe is 6'4".



Not sure why that's upside down... sorry....


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

russellp said:


> Wow, Tiree has awesome colors. Did you trim him before the pic?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Thank you, no that is his summer coat!!!!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Love this thread, great idea!


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Snow White at 1 minute old, 9 months old and 18 months old.

Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## GarnetHillDairyGoats (Aug 1, 2014)

Here's Eliza though she is currently 5 months.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

This is Kezzi, 50% Kiko doeling. Pictured around 2 weeks old and at 1.5 yrs old. She's looking really good now!


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Zonje (ND) at 1 day, and 1yr. Dont mind the fishtail... she hadn't had her copper yet.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow! What a difference! At a year she looks so mature


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

Midnite Star 6 weeks and then 6 months...


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

Silver Sky 2 weeks and 6 months...


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Talk about growing up


----------



## JohnJ (Feb 13, 2014)

1 day old. He's on the left, and four months. ,














Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Gorgeous buckling. His tail is awesome, often overlooked and rarely mentioned. The tail is a great sign of overall health and his nice. Great job!


Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Great idea making this thread :thumbup:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah good idea, I'll see if i can find some pictures.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

found these, i'll look on the old computer and see what i can find.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

This is sky at about 6 weeks and then about 3 years old.


----------

